# gulfshores fishing pier.



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

what is the status on the gulfshores fishing pier? any updates?


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

from talking to some guys that work there they said its done just waiting on some of the states crap they gave me a aug.1st opening date


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

This was posted on the Orange Beach website today (Tuesday)
http://www.orangebeach.ws/2009/News/2009-06-30-Gulf_State_Park_Pier_to_Open_July_23_2009.html

A slideshow of the completed pier...

http://picasaweb.google.com/orangebeacher/GulfStateParkPierToOpenJuly232009900am#slideshow/5353125496560100898

*We can expect an OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT in the Wednesday (July 1) Mobile Register*

The article will include information on pricing, rules, etc.

:clap

:letsparty


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

http://blog.al.com/press-register-sports/2009/07/gulf_state_park_pier_to_open_j.html


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

sweet. we are coming down the 1st through the 8th so we will check it out I am sure. Are they open 24 hours?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i would imagine 24 hrs i read somewhere ( not 100 percent though)it was 8 for a day 40 fora weekly at 320


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They are usually open 24/7 from April thru October.

Here's a link to the full article as it appeared in the Wednesday paper...

http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/index.ssf?/base/sports/12464397824670.xml&coll=3
*Pier into the future: After five years, new Gulf State Park Pier set for July 23 opening*
Wednesday, July 01, 2009 
By JEFF DUTE
Outdoors Editor


> Shortly after Hurricane Ivan destroyed the Gulf State Park Pier in September 2004, many fishermen began counting down the time until a new pier would be built.
> On Tuesday, Alabama conservation department officials announced that the clock would officially reach 00:00 at 9 a.m. on July 23. That's when Gov. Bob Riley is expected to cut the ribbon to open the 1,520-foot-long pier after more than 18 months of construction and a bid cost of $16.2 million.
> 
> "As you know, good things come to those who wait. We had hoped to open the new Gulf State Park Pier this spring, but Mother Nature decided otherwise," state conservation commissioner Barnett Lawley said. "That said, the new pier will be the longest on the Gulf Coast and will reach more than 1,500 feet into the Gulf of Mexico.
> ...


Kudos to JD for staying on top of this, and giving an old salt his "15 minutes" ;-)

See y'all out there on the 23rd 

Some other things he talked about (to me, but were not covered in the article):
*4 rods per angler *($3.50 each for any additional rods)
*ONE ROD in use per angler at a time * so...
*NO TROLLEY FISHING* (Trey told him) 
*Shark Fishing?* (He was going to ask Trey, so I don't know that yet)


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks forall the info. i grew up fishing the pier, i cant wait to get back.


----------



## Boodro (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I know it's been talked about on different boards and I will do some homework-but-am I remembering correctly that LY ribbons are officially banned as a "snare" in Alabama? Bait flies and the secret gold hooks will still work I'm sure, but am not wanting any negative visits with the man. Surely bait nets and buckets will be ok tied to the rail? I guess I'll find out this and other stuff such as power outlets for my minnow bucket after my 1st visit. Gotta beef up for the hike from the car to the rail.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Really, I have NEVER heard ANY reference to LY ribbons being illegal in Alabama.

Are you thinking of FL where they are illegal?


----------



## Boodro (Aug 26, 2008)

You're probably right Pier. It's been so long, I probably mis-remembered a discussion from an out of state board. Good deal.


----------

